# Anger Management



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

Many golf players are subject to extreme outbursts of anger. I personally don't lose my temper, but my dad and little brother always lose their temper while golfing. I don't know if anyone else shares this trait or can relate to it. What are your thoughs on Anger Management and Golf together?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

A few years back I used to get myself very worked up over bad shots. One single bad shot would completely ruin a round for me. 

At this point the game stopped being fun - so I quit for a few years. Now I play and enjoy the game with good or bad shots.

You cant console someone who gets that angry over a golf shot, they have to see it for themselves and learn not to get that worked up over it.


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

Personally, I only get upset if I lose a ball. I know it's my own darn fault, but I just hate losing a ball ... maybe because I do it so often  

I've seen people get so mad at themselves over a shot that they've literally taken every club out of the bag and thrown them around. Sheesh. That kind of behavior sure ain't gonna get ya no respect. I once said to a guy who did that "excuse me, gentlemen, but have you finishing playing your game of Pick Up Sticks" (a kid's game) - almost got punched out over that one.

I'm of the mind that displays of anger that are in the extreme should be cause for removal from the course. After all, if a guy was throwing beer on ball players coming in close to the seats to make a play, he'd be ejected. Intense anger on the golf course is infectious and can mess up everyone's game, not just the guy who is angry. I say, let's ride these dudes out of town on a golf cart :cheeky4:


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

I am a perfectionist so its in my nature to be disappointed with mistakes, but I think the sooner you can forget about the last shot (whether it was good or bad) the more consistent you will play.

I personally hate it when people get angry on the course, it just ruins the whole atmosphere of the game. I'm no psycholigist so I don't really know why so many people yell and throw clubs, but to me it just seems like they are putting on an act or something... I mean it's just a little white ball.


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

It's hard - I've gritted my teeth so hard I think I busted a filling once! You just have to keep reiminding yourself that it is, after all, just a game. And everything can be replaced.

then go have a cold beer and moan about it.


----------



## jbiasi (May 1, 2006)

If you're playing "just for fun," you really shouldn't get upset for more than a second or two. However, if there's money involved, I certainly understand a little more of an emotional response. On the other hand, if you are a pro, you are usually held to a higher standard of conduct.


----------



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

I find Golf to be relaxing, but then again, I never competed.


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

competing, well.... I'd be surprised if Tiger didn't have an ulcer by now! Talk about pressure!


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

I guess it's like anything - there are idiots everywhere if you look closely enough  

I would think that pros have to go home and have a few rounds with the punching bag if they haven't had a stellar performance. There's no way that a pro having hissy fits and throwing clubs or balls around is going to be tolerated on the tour - maybe you get one freebie, but that would be it.

I try to leave my hysteria for the mini golf course. Somehow it seems okay to go crazy if you can't get the darn ball through that stupid windmill. If I'm playing with some kids, they think it's hilarious when I make a dumb shot since I play golf so much and they know I take it very seriously.


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

I guess it's like anything - there are idiots everywhere if you look closely enough  

I would think that pros have to go home and have a few rounds with the punching bag if they haven't had a stellar performance. There's no way that a pro having hissy fits and throwing clubs or balls around is going to be tolerated on the tour - maybe you get one freebie, but that would be it.

I try to leave my hysteria for the mini golf course. Somehow it seems okay to go crazy if you can't get the darn ball through that stupid windmill. If I'm playing with some kids, they think it's hilarious when I make a dumb shot since I play golf so much and they know I take it very seriously.


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

I guess it's like anything - there are idiots everywhere if you look closely enough  

I would think that pros have to go home and have a few rounds with the punching bag if they haven't had a stellar performance. There's no way that a pro having hissy fits and throwing clubs or balls around is going to be tolerated on the tour - maybe you get one freebie, but that would be it.

I try to leave my hysteria for the mini golf course. Somehow it seems okay to go crazy if you can't get the darn ball through that stupid windmill. If I'm playing with some kids, they think it's hilarious when I make a dumb shot since I play golf so much and they know I take it very seriously.


----------



## shivas irons (May 7, 2006)

MarczO said:


> Many golf players are subject to extreme outbursts of anger. I personally don't lose my temper, but my dad and little brother always lose their temper while golfing. I don't know if anyone else shares this trait or can relate to it. What are your thoughs on Anger Management and Golf together?


My take on this is a little more involved. Yet it seems to me you are experiencing somewhat of a mini- crisis in the game we all experience so perhaps you'll be responsive to a more detailed post...

To play anger free golf begins with an overall mindset adjustment _*prior*_ to playing. Attempting to calm ourselves down once we're already angry is close to futile. Sure we can slow our breathing and do various short term, damage control exercises to expel the anger but come on. Does this really change your state for the better and improve your game? Unlikely. 

The key is to do mental preparation before you play. Actually visualize poor shots that you are apt to hit and bad breaks you might get ('cuz you will get them, that's golf) and see and feel yourself as being completely relaxed and centered. Looking at the result of the shot as an opportunity to blow your partner away with your recovery ability!

I'm very serious about this. I have been playing golf seriously for over 5 years and with no lessons and using only inner mind techniques I'm a 3 handicap and I've stopped throwing clubs!

To suggest that this post is all you need to expel anger forever would be naaive on my part. Yet the answer definitely lies in previewing your round _*before you play*_ and allowing your unconscious a new way to anticipate bad shots and bounces. I assure you, if you take the time to do this as a habit your playing partners will see how you play and your state of mind and how calm you are. This will rattle them! 

Have you ever noticed that when you're playing against someone who's angry you just know you're going to beat them because not only are you shooting better than them and beating them in score, they are beating themselves too with anger! So it's actually twice as easy to win!

Hope this is useful...


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

the mental preparation concept sounds very good - I've heard of other sports pros using this concept and it's worked for them... defintely worth giving it a shot!


----------



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

Perhaps it depends actually on how you perceive your playing with golf.
If you are really serious and wants it perfectly done, then a little mistake would really get you somewhere. But if you are just playing for fun, then that should not be an excuse for a temper outburst. In whatever way, I believe that we must be grounded in anything that we do and always remember that temper tantrums will always get us away from success. 

I really appreciate your sharing of opinions and ideas in this thread.

Thanks!

Keep it up!!


----------



## acricketer (May 15, 2006)

Anger and frustration on the golf course, to state the obvious, occurs when there is a mismatch between the result and expectation. When our golfing expectations are not met our emotions can swing between mild cursing to club throwing.
If we are realistic about our current standard of golf and factor in how much we practice then it is far easier to handle a bad shot. If we are bent on improving we'll recognize a bad shot as an area to work on and improve.

When you play only in the moment, without the talent, golf can be extremely frustrating. It is necessary to understand the bigger picture about your game, where you are now, what you can and can't do.

*"I'm about five inches from being an outstanding golfer. That's the distance my left ear is from my right." ~Ben Crenshaw*


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

that's a great quote from Ben - sort of says it all, doesn't it?


----------



## ma_wilson (May 16, 2006)

Great Quote.
Before my handicap lowered to the singles, I used to get frustrated and mad over a missed green, or a yipped putt, or a missed fairway. The simple of it is until I learned that when that shot is over I have to leave it because if I dont that one mistake is going to be 3-4 holes worth of bad shots.


----------



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

Love minigolf!


----------



## puttfordough (May 4, 2006)

My take on the topic is simple:

it's ok to get angry within reason - it shows you're human and you care about your score or improving your game.

it's not ok to throwa tantrum - but it sure is funnay to watch har har har.

My college roomate threw his clubs and bag up a tree - we laughed for days! Plus, he owed us all beer! One of the greatest moments in golf memory seeing him jumping up and down trying to get his clubs back.

:laugh:


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

I only really get angry at my putter...it's all the putters fault!


----------



## arcelt (May 16, 2006)

I think I've mellowed out a bit as I age (I'm 30). I used to throw some doozies, though. I never got thrown off of a course, but I suspect that's only because I left in frustration before they could get to me


----------



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

Wow, i never "burst" or witnessed anyone doing it, i actually thought it didn't exist until i came to this thread! I thought playing golf was just to relax yourself and put yourself in peace.


----------



## arcelt (May 16, 2006)

JTingly said:


> Wow, i never "burst" or witnessed anyone doing it, i actually thought it didn't exist until i came to this thread! I thought playing golf was just to relax yourself and put yourself in peace.


Well, see, you have the _right attitude._ It's something I'm still trying to figure out.


----------



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

Haha, i'm just carefree about golf thats it. But then again, i'm not really that competitive at it, and you probably are. Maybe thats why, people get pissed easily.


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

well, if you make it for money or for something tangible, then people can get a bit stressed... but it should never be to the point that you blow a vein!


----------



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

Oh yeah, i see what you mean..but i only get really pissed at "sports" in like baseball when i strike out..also in pro gaming.


----------

